# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Java >  Help!! Bài tập Java về Client/Server xin mọi người chỉ giúp!!

## seolalen154643

Sử dụng đường ống Pipe trong java viết ứng dụng theo mô hình client/server
làm việc như sau:
- Client nhập vào ký tự số gửi cho server, nhận kq trả về từ server và hiện ra 
 màn hình
- Server làm nhiệm vụ đọc ký tự từ client rồi chuyển rồi chuyển ký tự đó thành chữ
và gửi về cho client

----------

